# Honey Garlic Pepperoni



## bubbabobob (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi,

The family asked me to do a batch of honey garlic Pepperoni (snack sticks).  Had a bit of trouble finding a tried andtrue recipe so thought i would post what i came up with.

5 lbs Chuck Roast
5 lbs Pork butt
1 cup buttermilk powder
4 tbsp seasoning salt
1 tbsp black pepper
2 tsp cure #1
4 1/2 tbsp ganulated garlic
1 1/4 cup honey
2/3 cup water
2 tbsp mustard seed (ground)
1/3 cup lea and perins

Cut meat, chilled, mixed all ingredients together, ground through small plateof kitchen aid attachment.
Mixed in 1/4‘s for two minutes at high speed
Chilled for 6 hours then stuffed into 21 mm collegen casings.













IMG_20150626_185928.jpg



__ bubbabobob
__ Jun 28, 2015






Stuffed about 16 in betwen links for my MES40












IMG_20150626_190720.jpg



__ bubbabobob
__ Jun 28, 2015






Hung in fridge overnight ( sorry about the pic)












IMG_20150626_193431.jpg



__ bubbabobob
__ Jun 28, 2015






Set smoker for 100F for 12 hours
Increased temp to 150F for another 12 hours.  Only added two shots of chips as family likes lightly smoked. About 60 minutes of smoke in total.
Increased temp to 170F till the internal temp got to 153F (took about 3 hours)
Hung in fridge till temp was 40F, wrapped in paper for 24 hours then portioned.












IMG_20150628_172224.jpg



__ bubbabobob
__ Jun 28, 2015






Family loves em.  Great honey flavour.  Could use a bit more salt.  And for my tastes more smoke but kids and wife picked this one.

Thanks let me known if you try this one and improve it.


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 29, 2015)

BBB, good looking sticks sir !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 30, 2015)

Looks Tasty! One question why so long at the lower temps? I typically do 120 for 1 hour, then ramp up 10 degrees every hour until I get to 170. Take the sticks to 156 IT.


----------



## bubbabobob (Jul 1, 2015)

Not a lot of experience but did one batch similar to what you describe and found the texture not how I wanted it. Have done a few batches for the longer time and prefer the texture. It's dry and dense.
Again somewhat new at this so might be other ways of doing things.


----------

